# Hacker Motors?



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

In the R/C airplane world, Hacker motors are very desirable. Top quality. What does the R/C car/truck world think of them? I need a new 13.5 brushless and a 17.5 brushless. Was thinking about tracking down a Hacker version.

Thoughts?


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I would go with a revtech from Trinity


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> In the R/C airplane world, Hacker motors are very desirable. Top quality. What does the R/C car/truck world think of them? I need a new 13.5 brushless and a 17.5 brushless. Was thinking about tracking down a Hacker version.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think the reason for Hacker motors are very desirable with airplane guys is that there non sensored motors , no need for dynamic timing in speedos.
And Hacker has been making brushless motors forever!! 

I personaly think for us car guys that Novak sensor brushless motors are still the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

RPM said:


> I personaly think for us car guys that Novak sensor brushless motors are still the best.:thumbsup:


Ha! All my motors are Novaks in my cars! Great minds... I do run the stock Slash motor in our two Slashes. We have to by our local rules.


----------

